# 6500 SportsRocket



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ambassadeur 6500 SportsRocket $100 plus S&H


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Interested in any trades?


----------



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

No, Adam, sorry. Need the cash like everybody else.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

If it is a CT I am interested. One caveat, from the photos, the handle looks skewed. If it is aligned OK and it is a CT, I will take it. Tom


----------



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

Tom, 
6500 C3CT Sports Rocket Mk II.
Handle is perfectly aligned. If not satisfied I will 
be happy to take it back.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

OK. I will take it.


----------



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

I need your address!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

PM sent!


----------



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

This item has been sold. Thanks to everyone.


----------

